#  Ernährung >   Osteoporose - Welche Nahrungsmittel sind calciumreich ohne Milchprodukte >

## Helgasee

Hallo, ich weiß seit kurzem, dass ich Osteoporose habe, T-Score -4 (was sagt das eigentlich aus?)
Jetzt möchte ich natürlich so viel wie möglich tun, dass die Knochen heil bleiben. Dazu gehört u.a. Calcium. Milch und Milchprodukte kommen nicht infrage. Womit sonst kann ich mich calciumreich ernähren.
Wer weiß Bescheid und kann mir Auskunft geben?
vielen Dank,
helgasee

----------


## Livia

> Hallo, ich weiß seit kurzem, dass ich Osteoporose habe, T-Score -4 (was sagt das eigentlich aus?)
> Jetzt möchte ich natürlich so viel wie möglich tun, dass die Knochen heil bleiben. Dazu gehört u.a. Calcium. Milch und Milchprodukte kommen nicht infrage. Womit sonst kann ich mich calciumreich ernähren.
> Wer weiß Bescheid und kann mir Auskunft geben?
> vielen Dank,
> helgasee

 Hallo Helga, 
ich rate Dir dass Du einiges auf dieser Website liest.   Osteoporose, bei Osteoporose, gegen Osteoporose, Osteoporose Behandlung, Osteoporose Ernhrung, Osteoporose Therapie, Osteoporose Zentrum Mnchen 
Sie ist wirklich sehr gut - und hat auch eine Sektion ueber Ernaehrung. Mein Mann wurde vor ca. 6  Monate mit Osteoporose diagnostiziert - allerdings erst nach 3 Wirbelbruechen. Es ist sehr gut wenn Du noch keine gebrochenen Knochen hast und etwas gegen Deine Osteoporose tun kannst. Ich wuerde nicht nur an Ernaehrung sondern auch an Nahrungsergaenzungsmittel und an Medikamente denken die dir helfen Deine Knochendichte zu erhalten oder wieder zu verbessern.  
Mein Mann war im November bei Dr. Radspieler (website oben) und wir waren mit seine Kompetenz und Behandlung sehr sehr zufrieden. Ich rate Dir auch seine "Sprechstunde" anzusehen - da sind einige sehr gute Infos erhalten. Mein Mann nimmt sein Calcium ueberwiegen mit Mineralwasser auf.  
Ich rate Dir auch auf jeden Fall feststellen zu lassen ob Dein Vitamin D spiegel zu niedrig ist. 
Viel Glueck!

----------


## Helgasee

Hallo Livia,
danke, ich habe mir die Webseite angesehen, ist sehr informativ.
Einen Wirbelkörperdeckeneinbruch habe ich auch, und innerhalb von zwei  Jahren habe ich meine beiden Handgelenke gebrochen, einen Rippenbruch,  Knöchelbruch, Steißbeinbruch. Auf die Frage an den Orthopäden, ob da  Osteoporose die Ursache sein könne, meinte er: "Bei ihrer Statur haben  sie keine Osteoporose".
nochmals danke für den Tip,
helgasee

----------


## Livia

> Hallo Livia,
> danke, ich habe mir die Webseite angesehen, ist sehr informativ.
> Einen Wirbelkörperdeckeneinbruch habe ich auch, und innerhalb von zwei Jahren habe ich meine beiden Handgelenke gebrochen, einen Rippenbruch, Knöchelbruch, Steißbeinbruch. Auf die Frage an den Orthopäden, ob da Osteoporose die Ursache sein könne, meinte er: "Bei ihrer Statur haben sie keine Osteoporose".
> nochmals danke für den Tip,
> helgasee

 Hello Helgasee! 
Lass dich von solchen Kommentaren wie von deinem Orthopaeden nicht entmutigen. Auch wir haben eine Arzt Odysee durchgemacht bevor ich schliesslich den Termin in Muenchen gemacht habe.  
Nachdem mein Mann seine ersten zwei Wirbelbrueche hatte wurde uns auch von einem Orthopaeden gesagt wir sollen uns keine Gedanken um Osteoporose machen - mein Mann ist mitte 40 und haette ganz sicher keine Osteoporose. Also hatte er eine Kyphoplastie um ihm die Schmerzen zu nehmen - und war danach spontan schmerzfrei. Wir haben dann nichts weiter gemacht  und gedacht die Sache waere erledigt. Dann aber hatte er den naechsten Wirbelbruch ca. 10 Monate spaeter. Erst dann hat mach die Roentgenaufnahmen gemacht und seine T Scores zeigen dass er Osteoporose - und teilweise Osteopenie hat. Seine Osteoporose ist allerdings bei weitem nicht so ausgepraegt wie deine. 
Unser Hausarzt hat uns dann zu einem Professor fuer Endokrinologie geschickt der uns helfen sollte rauszufinden woher die Osteoporose kommt. Der Professor war ein kompletter Vollidiot. Er hat uns unmoeglich behandelt und meinem Mann gesagt da koennte man sowieso nichts machen ausser etwas Kalzium einzunehmen. Er hat aber trotzdem Blut genommen um bestimmte Dinge zu testen. 
Dann hatte mein Mann wieder eine Kyphoplastie - in erste Linie wegen der Rueckenschmerzen. Danach habe ich mich dann auf die Suche gemacht eine anderen Arzt zu finden - einen der ihm wirklich helfen wollte. Als ich dann dem Arzt in Muenchen gegenuebersass wurde mir erst klar was fuer ein Idiot der "Professor" war. Er hatte nicht einmal alle noetigen Blutergebnisse angefordert um auch nur annaehernd rauszufinden was der Grund fuer die Osteoporose ist. Also mussten wir nochmal zum Labor und alles noch einmal bestimmen lassen. Aber dann wussten wir Bescheid. Das einzigen Problem das mein Mann hat ist die Tatsache, dass sein Koerper nicht sehr gut Vitamin D bildet. Desalb hatte er wahrscheinlich schon lange einen signifikanten Mangel an vitamin D. 
Lass dir auf keine Fall einreden, dass Osteoporose sowas wie Schicksal und fast normal ist fuer Menschen ab einem bestimmten Alter. Das ist nicht der Fall. Mann kann sehr viel machen -besonders wenn man die Gruende fuer die Osteoporose kennt.  
Livia

----------

